# Movies about sexual repression



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm talking about stuff like

Haneke - The piano teacher
Solondz - Happiness
Zulawski - Possession

movies that investigate the traumatic effects of the repression (though it could be even in a more general sense than just sexual) made by society on the individual. 
What are other titles that could be mentioned alongside those above?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

Funnily enough, I watched Brief Encounter this evening.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Root said:


> Funnily enough, I watched Brief Encounter this evening.


I've seen it many years ago, but I remember that one as a good romantic love movie more than anything else... but maybe I don't remember it so well.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

probably Mankiewicz with his Suddenly, last summer, even if it's less a punch to the gut than those titles could be added to the list above.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In the Mood for Love (2000). Nice cinematography


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Carrie
Repulsion
Cries and Whispers


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> In the Mood for Love (2000). Nice cinematography


that's another romantic movie like brief encounters! Very good but definitely not like the titles above


----------

